# Computer turns on and off in 3 second intervals..?



## ledzepp (Sep 2, 2007)

Strange.. I just bought and installed everything on my motherboard (bought all these parts from newegg) Everything is perfectly set up and when I turn the power switch on the fans and everything starts moving for a split second and then turns off.. 3 seconds pass by and the fans start moving again, then it stops... and on it goes. I was afraid this would damage my components so I turned my computer off and rechecked everything. Everything was correctly put in place, and the same problem happened.. :upset: Here are my computer specs!!

Antec P182 Case
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Four Corsairs 1Gb Ram each
ASUS P5N-E SLI LGA 775
FSP Group AX500-A ATX12V 500W Power Supply
Tuniq Tower 120 P4 & K8 CPU Cooler - Retail
Western Digital 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
PNY GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 
DVD Phillips Burner

So there it is... I dunno what the problem could be. The only thing I could think of is that the power supply not giving out enough power for that huge video card. Could that be it?!  Thanks for your help guys... I really need it!! :4-cheers:

Jerr


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you cleared cmos? Double check all power connections? Sometimes
its the simplest thing that will hang you. I would clr cmos, and go 
directly into bios and make setting changes for your config.


----------



## ledzepp (Sep 2, 2007)

manic said:


> Have you cleared cmos? Double check all power connections? Sometimes
> its the simplest thing that will hang you. I would clr cmos, and go
> directly into bios and make setting changes for your config.


Im sorry for my rookieness, what's a CMO? All power connections are well connected though!! I checked, double checked and triplechecked that!! :tongue: But whast that about CMO's?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think 500W is a little slim for the power needs of what you want to run, I would have set my sights on something 700W or above

something along these lines

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153038

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256009

500 just seems a little lean considering you are running a quad and a 8800

you can also try to set the system up outside your case to make sure it is not an earthing issue, try running only 1 stick of ram and also disconnect your dvd burner and hard drive and see if you can get it to post first, then start adding things till it fails again


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have a manual for the board. If so find out how to clr and enter
cmos. Those settings are vital to a successful build. You always
have to clr cmos and setup bios on the initial build. Your power may 
be lacking, but its close.


----------



## ledzepp (Sep 2, 2007)

blackduck30 said:


> 500 just seems a little lean considering you are running a quad and a 8800
> 
> you can also try to set the system up outside your case to make sure it is not an earthing issue, try running only 1 stick of ram and also disconnect your dvd burner and hard drive and see if you can get it to post first, then start adding things till it fails again


Thats exactly what I thought, I'm doing the 1 stick of ram thing w/video card only thing. Lets see what happens. Oh.. and what about my USB ports n such? Should I connect or disconnect those?


----------



## ledzepp (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok, I tried the one ram stick and everything...and it didnt work. Does this mean its the PSU that it cant handle the Quad and the 8800? Also... my equipment doesn't get fried or anything right?!??  please tell me that it wont get fried..................!! this machine cost me almost 1200 dlls!! arrgg


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You should be ok, I would just remove your motherboard from the case and set it up on the box first just to eliminate a short to the case
if still no go, see if you can return the power supply for something bigger


----------



## ledzepp (Sep 2, 2007)

blackduck30 said:


> You should be ok, I would just remove your motherboard from the case and set it up on the box first just to eliminate a short to the case
> if still no go, see if you can return the power supply for something bigger


Yep  too bad its sunday! But its definately my PSU right?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

could still be the motherboard shorting on the case


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

but even if it is that power supply will struggle


----------

